# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  New (to me) Godin A8

## Bob Borzelleri

Some time back I looked at a Godin and passed on it.  Looked is a pretty accurate assessment of my assessment of the Godin as the store didn't have an amp readily available for me to play it through.  I decided that, while the acoustic output was easily suitable for practice, I didn't have a good sense for what it would sound like through an amp and I was short on time so I hung the Godin up and walked out.

Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when I ordered Ted Eschliman's "Getting into Jazz Mandolin" and I started thinking about wanting an amplified acoustic sound that was heavier on the acoustic than it was on the amplified.  I remembered the Godin and typed Goden A8 into Google and up popped a used A8 in a store about 25 miles from me.  

I went over and played it through a junker amp (I seem to be destined to have to extrapolate to get a sense of the sound of Godin mandolins), and it sounded good enough for me to decide to get an A8.

The next decision was new or used and do I unload something else first.  If I sold something I would then feel justified in buying a new one without any out of pocket money and I would be true to my semi commitment to my wife to move something out before moving something in.

OTOH, if I was able to get the barely used Godin for a low enough price, I wouldn't feel like I had to put that much out of pocket and, as for moving something in without making room, the Godin isn't really that big.  So I offered, he agreed and I brought it home.

Played through either my Genz Benz acoustic amp or the Roland Cube 60 in acoustic mode, the Godin sounds very much like what I was looking for.  Had I been able to hook that one up way back when, I very likely would have bought it then.  

The neck is a little thicker than I am used to, but I can adjust.  It plays nicely without hindering my left hand in any way.  All in all, a very good move on my part, I would say.

----------


## EdSherry

I have a pair of Godins, and I like them a lot, though their sound is much closer to an "amplified acoustic" than to an "electric mandolin" in the usual sense.

----------

buchrob

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I've played a couple, one at Sylvan Music in Santa Cruz and one a NAMM.  Both were nice playing instruments with passable acoustic tone.  They sound great plugged in.  Enjoy yours in good health, Bob!

Daniel

----------


## Verne Andru

Sorry to resurrect an old thread - but just thought I'd add that the A8 I saw at Godin's NAMM booth in Jan 2010 now has a height adjustable bridge. It's basically the same style as a normal acoustic mando bridge with the piezo's in the top part. The inability to adjust the action on previous versions was a turn-off for me, but the new rev appears to have that covered now.

----------

AmosRye

----------


## mandroid

Neck is screwed on, like an electric guitar , so shimming between the neck and body made adjusting the action easy.

2 ways to tweak that now..

----------


## Verne Andru

Never thought about shimming. I tend to avoid that whenever possible, but it does come in handy when all else fails.

----------


## mandroid

I just moved it up the thickness of 4 flat-washers , slid them in the gap, then put the screws back in thru the hole in the washers,
and tightened them down . it was a 10 minute job.

----------


## mandomiser

Plugged in or accoustic it sounds great. The problem is the neck attachment. As you can see from the other posts most feel one need simply add shim and torque down. Obviously that is what the previous owner did to mine before selling to someone who sold it to me on Ebay in "Near New" condition. And after continued problems with it took it to a repair specialist who told me someone had cracked the wood with this technique. It cost me $100 to repair, not such a bargain after all. I still play it regularly with groups but it has special needs and I would not buy another.

----------


## mandroid

Lots of simple wood working techniques can fix the neck, and whole new ones, can be made ..

then again RMC of Berkeley is their electronics source,  and a number of custom builders can be  used.. 


I got 2 retrofit jobs done using RMC bridge pieces, for a synthisizer access , to Roland's guitar synths.


In those  cases the 4 pickup leads are separate , in the A8 

they are combined at the Preamp circuit board , for a Mono 1/4"  output.

----------


## buchrob

Probably the easiest to play and most adjustable mandolins on the market today, which may encourage some amateur tinkering. But definitely "acoustic amplified" sound. Not at all mini-electric guitar or very impressive acoustically except great for practice. It's your call.

Unfortunately IMPOSSIBLE to find in most stores. If Godin worked out some floor planning scheme with their dealers, they would be selling these big time.

But then I'm biased since I have a Godin A6 and an A12 guitar based on the same technology.

If anyone wants to, I would gladly swap a new-in-the-box oriental electric (Fender, Eastwood or otherwise) for a used made in New Hampshire Godin any day of the week, even if it needs some work.

----------


## Rodney Riley

I am one that has had to add stuff under the neck of an older nonadjustable bridge A-8. Helped the action but have not been happy with the intonation since. Flat at the 12th fret.  :Frown:  Today I loosened the bottom 2 screws a little while it was up to pitch. Then loosened the top 3rd screw. A little pop as the neck seated in the joint tighter. Tighten up the screws, retuned and .... YIPPEE, intonation almost spot on, open and at the 12th.  :Smile:  Just loosened the screws enuff for it to seat better.

----------


## Barry Wilson

mine has been played stock out of the box and felt awesome. I went and bought a godin archtop I was so impressed. I would prefer jumbo frets and a little wider neck but it is the best amplified mando I have owned now out of 4 attempts.

----------


## Ruskin

Moderator edit: Ebay, online auctions, Cafe Classifieds, KickStarter Campaigns and like crowd-sourcing pursuits, direct dealer solicitations: while discussing online auctions or the classifieds is permitted, posting personal transactions for business or self-promotion is prohibited.

----------


## mandolinita

> Some time back I looked at a Godin and passed on it.  Looked is a pretty accurate assessment of my assessment of the Godin as the store didn't have an amp readily available for me to play it through.  I decided that, while the acoustic output was easily suitable for practice, I didn't have a good sense for what it would sound like through an amp and I was short on time so I hung the Godin up and walked out.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when I ordered Ted Eschliman's "Getting into Jazz Mandolin" and I started thinking about wanting an amplified acoustic sound that was heavier on the acoustic than it was on the amplified.  I remembered the Godin and typed Goden A8 into Google and up popped a used A8 in a store about 25 miles from me.  
> 
> I went over and played it through a junker amp (I seem to be destined to have to extrapolate to get a sense of the sound of Godin mandolins), and it sounded good enough for me to decide to get an A8.
> 
> The next decision was new or used and do I unload something else first.  If I sold something I would then feel justified in buying a new one without any out of pocket money and I would be true to my semi commitment to my wife to move something out before moving something in.
> 
> OTOH, if I was able to get the barely used Godin for a low enough price, I wouldn't feel like I had to put that much out of pocket and, as for moving something in without making room, the Godin isn't really that big.  So I offered, he agreed and I brought it home.
> ...


I'm also interested in electric mandolins: Does Godin A8 have the height adjustable bridge?

----------


## Rodney Riley

As per post#4 in 2010, adjustable bridges were available. Any made previous to that, easily adjusted by shimming the neck. (Mine had a piece of folded sandpaper used as a shim from the factory. I used a few extra layers of aluminum foil to bring the action to where I Love it)

----------

